# Goat ate chicken feed!! HELP!



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

My one doe managed to squeeze her big ole self threw the chickens door and ate chicken feed!!! I'm not sure how much but really worried.What should I do??? Will she be ok???? :hair: :help:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

make sure that there is plenty of baking soda down for her to get to. Also expect some runs!! Keep an eye on her!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep they have plenty of that to get to.If she gets the runs is that bad?Should I give her something for it or it will just run it's course? No pun intended LOL :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would give her milk of magnesia and keep a very close eye on her for bloat. I had a goat almost die from eating chicken feed. Also is she utd on her CDT? If not I would give her a booster to ward off entero.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

She is the only one I have to watch out for.She jumps our 5ft chain link fence every now and then.She squeezes threw the chicken coop door.She always jumps on me when I have the grain bucket in hand.UGH! My little whirl wind! Her name is Dixie because she's my rebel! Haha! She is UTD on shots.Don't have any of milk magnesia.Trip to the store tomorrow it seems :worried:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It wouldn't do much good for her tomorrow so don't worry about it. If you give it soon after eating the chicken feed it helps coat the rumen and keeps the feed moving out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no the runs arent bad -- just give her pepto if she does.

More then likely she will be fine, goats are hardy and chicken feed is mostly corn. Now is the medicated chicken feed you need to worry about -- if it was medicated then I would be worrying!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yeah watch her very closely for bloat tonight and tomorrow- we dont have chickens, but someone that bought a kid from us this year lost him to bloat due to getting into chicken feed


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Like the others said, watch for bloat. Offer her baking soda free choice. Maybe even forse her to eat a couple of balls now. If you have MOM or magnalax that would be good. the sooner the better.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

at times when I was low on grain I would feed my goats chicken feed -- I never had an issue but the grain we feed our chickens is very close to all natural so no chemicals and such. 

I am just saying I wouldn't panic :wink:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Checked on her this morning and she's doing fine.It wasn't medicated just layer crumbles.My young chickens stay in our garage or a whole different building so they can't get to the medicated chicken feed ever. :wink: That girl scared me I was so mad at her.I seen her bottom half sticken out of the door and I yanked her hind legs so quick and scolded her for getting in there,Bad girl!! :angry: :hair: Only her I tell ya! She has figured out the latches on the gates to.Smart lil gal but she knows as soon as I call her name and tell her no she acts all inacint :angel2: and walks away from the gates. :ROFL: Owell thanks for all your help everyone.I'm making the chickens door even smaller so there wont be anyway for her to get in there!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree with what others have said about the over the counter stuff that coats the stomach. I usually oil my goats. 
_"Administer orally 1/4 - 1/3 cup of vegetable/peanut oil. The oil breaks the tension of the bubbles in the stomach/fermentation vat, so they can then pop and the gas expelled. Do not use mineral oil. Because mineral oil is tasteless, the goat may not know to swallow and the mineral oil could get into their lungs. Massage goats sides, especially the left side (rumen) until the goat begins to burp and fart."-Fias Co Farms _
A while back I read that pine needles are good for the runs most of the time this seems to help. Keep us posted on how she is doing. 
I have had my goats get into the barn and eat some of everybody's food. Guy, my wether male, always manages to find the dog food :hair: I have to watch him very closely because the dog food has meat products in it. As we all know goats don't eat meat. Guy didn't get that memo. I was grateful this last time they got in because the dog, pony size, was in the dog food and no one was going to challenge her for it.

Suellen


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Suellen- That drives me crazy! We have two Pyrs that live with the does and I have to make sure I feed the Pyrs outside the barn while the does are inside getting their grain. They LOVVVE to eat their dog food! And the pyrs let them!!!! :sigh: 
I have a select few that scoff their grain in the barn and come running outside to clean up the last bits of dog food that the Pyrs left :roll:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Well she's been fine all day.Nothing out of the ordinary.What a relief


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats great Jessa....most times the only thing that occurs is a case of diarrhea and that can happen with anything goats decide to pig out on. As reference though sometimes it will cause other more serious issues so it's best to _try_ and keep them from getting into trouble, which can be a trial of it's own!


----------

